# iPhone USB cable bends after a few month's use--here's a simple fix



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool diy idea. I like it.


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

Simple yet effective! Very nice 

Sent from my HTC One X using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

